# If you rate a passenger one star on lyft, are they notified?



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just curious, today I have given out a few low and one star ratings. One was because of a fare that I did not think was fair. I said after review of the fair please Ray passenger five stars. Another one was just a young Millennial jerk.

I'm just curious if these passengers were notified by any means that they were rated so low


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

No but if you send a complaint regarding a rider, they will be notified.


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

So, the first time I had to kick passengers out of my car and I sent him a Lyft help ticket, you telling me that passenger was notified? If so good haha


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DavidHill76 said:


> Just curious, today I have given out a few low and one star ratings. One was because of a fare that I did not think was fair. I said after review of the fair please Ray passenger five stars. Another one was just a young Millennial jerk.
> 
> I'm just curious if these passengers were notified by any means that they were rated so low


A rider is not notified when you give them a low rating . Reporting a violation of terms of use, I don't know


----------

